# Cleaned up Wild one!



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 12, 2010)

Picked this one up about 6 months ago and went through the whole thing. 







It belongs to my son. I told him if he wants to sell it he has to pay me for my labor. I guess thats one way of keeping it around.


----------



## D.A.G. (Apr 21, 2010)

Cleaned up real nice. The paint looks to be in exceptionally good condition.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 21, 2010)

NEAT! Where did you find it? How much was it?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool,My first new bike was a Murray Eliminator,same thing.

Pat


----------



## azhearseguy (May 2, 2010)

I have a 3 spd and 5 spd version of those bikes..


----------

